# First HD TV



## dusnoetos (Jun 1, 2010)

Hello all.....

yesterday I got a FREE Sony KV36HS510 HD CRT TV. :bigsmile: This thing is a monster (230LB). Getting it up 3 flights of stairs to my apartment was an adventure:flex: Thankfully I had help lifting it up on to my stand.

ANY-FOR-WHO; I was wondering if any one hear could give me some advice on how to set it up to get the best picture out of it. (ie. calibration)?? Is there a "secret" menu that would give me access to more controls? (I know that a lot of TV's have them). Does any one recommend any particular setup disk? 

Any advice would be helpful


THANKS


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

dusnoetos said:


> Hello all.....
> 
> yesterday I got a FREE Sony KV36HS510 HD CRT TV. :bigsmile: This thing is a monster (230LB). Getting it up 3 flights of stairs to my apartment was an adventure:flex: Thankfully I had help lifting it up on to my stand.
> 
> ...


Hello,
I still have my KV-34XBR910 which too weighs around 200 lbs. At least you did not pay around $3000 for it as I did in 2004. As for calibrating it, I would purchase Avia or the Spears & Muncil discs. There is a way to get into the Service Menu, but it is quite easy to mess things up massively if not experienced.

While the one you have is a 4:3 display, it is still a very good TV. Especially for free.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bxbigpipi (Feb 2, 2012)

I have an old 32 inch jvc CRT tv that to this day I swear looks better than some expensive flat panet hdtv's. When I first got it I paid $800 for it. It was not advertised as an HDTV put the picture it puts out is amazing!


----------

